# Artist Doing Art



## ~Ocho1~ (Apr 23, 2020)

A quick series of artist doing their thing.....




Untitled by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr




Untitled by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr




Untitled by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice set.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice set, #3 is my favorite.


----------



## OldManJim (Apr 24, 2020)

Agreed - #3 is my favorite too. #1 is interesting. Its a picture of an artist painting a picture of an artist painting a picture. Probably some profound meaning in there but it escapes me at the moment.


----------

